# Application Relay pour Ipad



## mashgau (28 Juillet 2010)

Une application que j'attends avec une très grande impatience, celle de Relay (le groupe de presse) qui permettra d'avoir accès pour moins de 20 / mois à plus de 400 magazines numériques (des forfaits moins cher sont prévus avec une limite inférieure de téléchargement).
Testée depuis juin 2010, celle-ci n'est toujours pas disponible sur l'apps store.

Quelqu'un ici aurait des informations concernant sa sortie ? Pourquoi cela prend t-il autant de temps alors que Apple se vante de valider les applications rapidement ?


----------



## bagheera55 (31 Juillet 2010)

mashgau a dit:


> Une application que j'attends avec une très grande impatience, celle de Relay (le groupe de presse) qui permettra d'avoir accès pour moins de 20&#8364; / mois à plus de 400 magazines numériques (des forfaits moins cher sont prévus avec une limite inférieure de téléchargement).
> Testée depuis juin 2010, celle-ci n'est toujours pas disponible sur l'apps store.
> 
> Quelqu'un ici aurait des informations concernant sa sortie ? Pourquoi cela prend t-il autant de temps alors que Apple se vante de valider les applications rapidement ?



j'ai eu les gens qui s'occupent de l'application Relay au tel et tout comme nous ils attendent la validation d'Apple. L'app est tout à fait au point techniquement et a été, je crois, soumis à Apple il y a plus de trois semaines et le délai d'approbation est anormalement long...mais il y a peut-ètre une raison pour cela: en effet l'achat des magazines que l'on achètera via cette app ne passera pas par ITunes, c'est à dire qu'Apple ne toucherait pas un cents sur la vente des mags. Et comme l'application sera gratuite, Apple ne gagnerait rien non plus sur l'application elle-mème. Pire, ça crée un précédent ou un groupe de presse crée une app à travers laquelle il lui est possible de vendre non pas un magazine mais des dizaines de titres différents sans qu'Apple ne gagne quoi que ce soit...!

En résumé, je trouve (et j'espère me tromper) que ce retard dans l'approbation de l'application Relay (qui s'appellera "Le Kiosque Presse par Relay", je crois) ne sent pas trés bon...d'ici à ce qu'Apple refuse l'app je ne serais pas surpris...mais encore une fois comme je l'attends moi aussi impatiemment j'espère que ce ne sera pas le cas!


----------



## twinworld (31 Juillet 2010)

je vois pas bien la différence entre l'appli Relay, gratuite et qui permet d'acheter des journaux, et les appli du Monde ou de Libé, gratuites et qui permettent d'acheter des journaux... Apple a validé ces deux applications gratuites, donc je comprends pas votre suspicion.


----------



## Gwen (31 Juillet 2010)

L'appli Relay passerait par leurs serveurs internes pour l'achat, donc sans payer Apple comme lors d'un achat inApp comme aujourd'hui avec les autres applications de journaux.

Le manque à gagner est énorme pour Apple et en plus cela ouvrirait la porte à du contenu non sécurisé.... Voir des revues pornographiques non contrôlées et achetables par des jeunes sans discrimination.


----------



## twinworld (31 Juillet 2010)

gwen a dit:


> L'appli Relay passerait par leurs serveurs internes pour l'achat, donc sans payer Apple comme lors d'un achat inApp comme aujourd'hui avec les autres applications de journaux.


Je suis abonné au Monde et à Libé. Mes abonnements mensuels, je les ai pris sur les pages de ces deux journaux et la transaction a été effectuée par l'intermédiaire des sites de paiements en ligne de ces deux journaux. Et le renouvellement des abonnements se fait sans que j'aie à entrer mon mot de passe iTunes. Par contre, je reçois un mail d'avertissement à la fin de chaque mois des deux réactions pour m'avertir que le renouvellement automatique a été effectué. Chaque fois que je leur paie 12 une partie est reversée à Apple ? 

De plus, je suis pas sûr qu'Apple ait un droit de regard sur le contenu éditorial du Monde et de Libé. S'ils veulent mettre un supplément "nanas toute nue" dans l'édition de demain dimanche, vous pensez qu'ils en seraient empêchés ?


----------



## MacSedik (31 Juillet 2010)

Non c'est quand tu achètes InApp (dans l'application), c'est à dire, quand moi j'achètes un Mensuel comme Wired je clique dans l'App WIRED sur le bouton Purchase et je rentre mes logs iTunes, là Apple touche une royalty alors que si je m'abonne Online Apple ne touche rien c'est normal car rien ne passe par leur serveurs (comme l'a expliqué gwen). c'est pareil pour Marvel par exemple, Apple contrôle les transactions et à chaque connexion de ton iPad à iTunes ça te les facture.


----------



## Esart (1 Août 2010)

bagheera55 a dit:


> j'ai eu les gens qui s'occupent de l'application Relay au tel et tout comme nous ils attendent la validation d'Apple. L'app est tout à fait au point techniquement et a été, je crois, soumis à Apple il y a plus de trois semaines et le délai d'approbation est anormalement long...mais il y a peut-ètre une raison pour cela: en effet l'achat des magazines que l'on achètera via cette app ne passera pas par ITunes, c'est à dire qu'Apple ne toucherait pas un cents sur la vente des mags. Et comme l'application sera gratuite, Apple ne gagnerait rien non plus sur l'application elle-mème. Pire, ça crée un précédent ou un groupe de presse crée une app à travers laquelle il lui est possible de vendre non pas un magazine mais des dizaines de titres différents sans qu'Apple ne gagne quoi que ce soit...!
> 
> En résumé, je trouve (et j'espère me tromper) que ce retard dans l'approbation de l'application Relay (qui s'appellera "Le Kiosque Presse par Relay", je crois) ne sent pas trés bon...d'ici à ce qu'Apple refuse l'app je ne serais pas surpris...mais encore une fois comme je l'attends moi aussi impatiemment j'espère que ce ne sera pas le cas!



Zinio fonctionne exactement de la même manière et Apple les a autorisés à être sur iTunes.

J'achète quasiment tous mes magazines sur Zinio.

Je pense que si Relay n'est pas encore autorisé c'est que leur application pose des problèmes techniques.


----------

